# Raleigh F500 Police Bike



## mrmann901 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm looking for information on my Raleigh F500 Police bike. It is a 1996 to 1998. Anyone who owns one of these please tell me where I can find restoration information.

Mike


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

What 'restoration' info are you looking for? If you're looking for anything other than a basic component list, I doubt you'll find anything. And finding those components might be even more difficult. But here is a list of the components of a 1997 model:

1997 Raleigh F500 (Police) - BikePedia


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

You'd be better going on the retro forum


----------



## mrmann901 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I want to paint it and put back as close to stock as I can.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

The components should be findable, but you may have to purchase entire bikes to get some of the parts. Good news is that bikes form that decade should cost in the $100 range, maybe less if you can talk them down. 

As for the paint part, it depends on the condition of the frame. If the paint has been chipped or it has rust spots, you'll be best off taking the frame to get media blasted and powder coated. That will probably cost about $150-250, but you could likely get a shop to throw it in with a batch of black parts, and that may knock the price down a fair bit.

But you won't be able to get the 'police' lettering on it at that time. You'll have to get a die-cut vinyl decal with the proper font to use as a mask. Skate shops often have die cut sticker machines and can do it. Then just stick it to the frame in the correct location, and then use something like white epoxy-based aerosol paint. That would be the least expensive way I can think of that would yield good results.


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

It might be illegal to ride around on something with police written on it!


----------



## mrmann901 (Jul 5, 2011)

*legal*



fxrextreme said:


> It might be illegal to ride around on something with police written on it!


I'm aware of the legal aspects of riding the bike. I'm currently a police Captain from the same agency as the bike. The bike will also be displayed at some of the charity events the dept sponsors. Thanks again for all of the information.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Anchorage PD had the same bikes and they all went up for auction this spring. You may find some around used if you are trying to restore it with the same parts. APD would also use their hand cuffs for bike locks. Kind of neat.


----------



## mrmann901 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Thanks*



Co-opski said:


> Anchorage PD had the same bikes and they all went up for auction this spring. You may find some around used if you are trying to restore it with the same parts. APD would also use their hand cuffs for bike locks. Kind of neat.


I talked to a lbs and putting it back 100% original may be more trouble than it's worth. I may have to upgrade a few things just to save some money. I will repaint and sticker it the same but it may just not 100% authentic.


----------



## mrmann901 (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone know what other Rockshox front suspensions will fit this bike?


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

Do you know what the original forks are?


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

Scratch that,I just read the specs!
The only modern fork that comes close is the xv28
RockShox XC 28 TK Coil Forks - 9mmQR 2015 | Chain Reaction Cycles

It will fit and has rim brake mounts but probably has too much travel for your frame!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

According to Bikepedia the spec on that bike was very pedestrian. With time and patience there will be no problem sourcing the parts. Bike Co-Ops, E-Bay, Craigs list etc. are your sources.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I would try finding yourself a Made in USA Cannondale Police Bike instead. Those bikes are absolutely WORTH restoring!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Zachariah said:


> I would try finding yourself a Made in USA Cannondale Police Bike instead.


That middle pic appears to have the special "circular confection" storage unit angle just about perfect for the job!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> That middle pic appears to have the special "circular confection" storage unit angle just about perfect for the job!


Exactly, Craig......quick-release "energy snack" dispenser!


----------



## mrmann901 (Jul 5, 2011)

*original*



fxrextreme said:


> Do you know what the original forks are?


The original appear to be Rockshox Quadra 5. There's no stickers to indicate that but one of the other bikes i sold that was ordered at the same time had the quadrat 5. I purchased 4 of the f500s at auction and sold the other 3.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

If you are trying to keep it similar than any of the quadras (5, 10 , 21 but it's yellow) are visually identical. The mag 10/20/21 also shared the same externals but had air/oil internals which take a good bit of maintaining. The colors range from silvery gold to a full gold on those depending on the year. Also, the specialized future shock of that era was the same thing. If you want to find something that was a bit of an upgrade but close looking a 95-97 judy xc could also fit the bill and they are a dime a dozen, as are spring conversions that would make them the most functional of these options

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------

